# LYFT driver gets deactivated by refusing to make an extra stop on Lyft Line.



## UberNOT4me (Feb 8, 2016)

http://abcnews.go.com/US/lyft-driver-caught-camera-refusing-drop-passenger-off/story?id=37221698

THE DRIVER WAS MAD BECAUSE THE GIRL IN THIS VIDEO REQUESTED AN EXTRA STOP WHEN SHE WAS ON A LYFTLINE RIDE. How rude and cheap can a person be? Lyft is HELPING the case with these incredibly cheap rides!

"Mind you, we do this every single time there has never been a time when someone has complained," Taylor said.


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

Can't complain because of the god damn star ratings, prick!


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

I hear that Washington D.C. is as bad as S.F. when it comes to self-entitled pax.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2016)

That dude is an idiot and probably has a criminal record Lyft didn't acquire. You just tell the passenger to stop being cheap and take a normal lyft, ****ing cheapo Uber pool and Lyft Line passengers.


----------



## oneubersheep (Nov 27, 2014)

That dude was just being a jerk. Plain n simple. Im no Fanboy for "rideshare" but that was just stupid and wrong.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

It was a "Lyftline" ride? I am assuming that "Lyftline" is the equivalent of Uber Pool. The original story did not mention that it was a "Lyftline" ride. I understand why the driver would not drop the friend and the user on the same request. On the "shared riding", each party gets one destination. If they want two separate, each must request a ride. The driver wanted his peanuts for the second drop-off. I can not state that I blame him for that. The TNCs pay too little, as it is. You must squeeze out every penny that you can. This shared riding business on the TNCs is a cheap version of an already too cheap ride. The users abuse it all the time.


The driver did conduct himself improperly once he let the passenger into his car, though. The smart thing would have been to cancel the thing altogether. 

Does Lyft send out cancelling nastygrams as does Uber? Maybe he received a cancellation nastygram, so he was afraid to cancel the trip.

The TNCs do not care what the passengers do, as long as they pay. They do seem to micromanage the drivers' business, though.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

The driver handled it wrong, driving off with the door open is just asking to be sued. Either stop and complete (at the risk of being rated 1 star) or cancel, don't get rated or paid. After that he should have reached out to Lyft and report an issue w/ the Pax... Maybe he would have been allowed to keep driving for peanuts a little longer


----------



## LAJB (Feb 3, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> It was a "Lyftline" ride? I am assuming that "Lyftline" is the equivalent of Uber Pool. The original story did not mention that it was a "Lyftline" ride. I understand why the driver would not drop the friend and the user on the same request. On the "shared riding", each party gets one destination. If they want two separate, each must request a ride. The driver wanted his peanuts for the second drop-off. I can not state that I blame him for that. The TNCs pay too little, as it is. You must squeeze out every penny that you can. This shared riding business on the TNCs is a cheap version of an already too cheap ride. The users abuse it all the time.
> 
> The driver did conduct himself improperly once he let the passenger into his car, though. The smart thing would have been to cancel the thing altogether.
> 
> ...


You're right, the biggest problem with this fare is trying to squeeze multiple stops into the same LyftLine request. Assuming that LyftLine is the same as UBERPool then neither the driver or the pax can change the destination on the fly, and then with UBER you may get another trip request(s) once you approach the destination. Missed requests=acceptance rate hit=overall ratings hit. That being said, the driver should have just done what they wanted and got them out of the car happy. He could have complained back to Lyft about them afterwards.

I had an UBERPool fare recently with two parties (separate trip requests) where one wanted to go thru the drive-thru. I had to smooth it over with the other pax (he was fine with it), but in the end I took them thru the drive-thru just to keep everybody happy. Another Pool fare had one pax complaining that my route with two other separate Pool fares was taking us too far away from her destination. I had to peel her off the ceiling (with rainbows and unicorns), but by the end of the ride she was OK. The only time I've turned anybody down is when they try to squeeze 3 pax into one Pool fare (USC anybody?), or the rare instance when the fare enters his pickup address as his drop-off address. Once they're in the car and the trip has started you're simply in damage control mode.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

LAJB said:


> That being said, the driver should have just done what they wanted and got them out of the car happy.


"Desiree" types are never happy with "Brian" types no matter what they do to please them. You're most always going to get poo'd on in the end, so I'm on the drivers side in this case.


----------



## LAJB (Feb 3, 2015)

Kalee said:


> "Desiree" types are never happy with "Brian" types no matter what they do to please them. You're most always going to get poo'd on in the end, so I'm on the drivers side in this case.


Have you watched the video? He's flying down the street with a door open, which could have hit another car or a pedestrian. He's lucky he only got booted off Lyft, if the cops caught him in the act he would have got hooked and booked, and gotten his car impounded. Bottom line: if you can't deal with "Desiree" types then don't do the job.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

LAJB said:


> Have you watched the video? He's flying down the street with a door open, which could have hit another car or a pedestrian. He's lucky he only got booted off Lyft, if the cops caught him in the act he would have got hooked and booked, and gotten his car impounded. Bottom line: if you can't deal with "Desiree" types then don't do the job.


Thank you for that, Desiree.


----------



## kingdog (Nov 30, 2015)

he handled this very poorly but this entitled pax. "we do this all the time" cool, so you waste drivers time with your cheapness all the time, good for you, . I wonder what her rating is. line and pool are the worst parts of this gig. if I'm in a bad mood and some lyftline pulls this I say, SORRY I HAVE TO DROP YOU OFF AT THE DESTINATION YOU INPUT, NO EXTRA STOPS ON A LINE, ITS AN INSURANCE THING. PLZ REQUEST A REGULAR LYFT NEXT TIME K THX BYE. and then one star with a note.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

I didn't read it was a lyft line. But if so, he indeeds have a case. But I still don't think he handled it correctly. I expect pax to act like tards, so I don't do kneejerk reactions when they do things they aren't supposed to do,esp if its not life threatening or related to damage to my car ( ie. wanting an extra stop in a lyftLine/pool ride)


----------



## baadbobby (Jul 15, 2015)

Yep, some PAX are cheap, cheap, cheap. But, that is no reason to drive with a door open and not stop the car when the person was acting like she was in distress. Kick her out a the FIRST stop and reduce your liability. Never drive with the damned door open (does this need to be discussed?).


----------



## lisa f (Jun 20, 2016)

She had ample time to get out of the car when he got out of the car. What you didn't see was what happened before she started filming and obviosly trying to provoke him. She was probably also a little intoxicated. He was obviosly trying to maintain his composure by not sayi g anything. He probably already told her that her ride had ended and she wouldn't get out of the car. He should have called the police to get her out of his car instead of being upset and driving off. She could have shut the door. The door was probably open because he opened it and told her to get out but she probably refused. These people need to u derstand these are our personal cars and if they want to be obnoxious then we have a right to cancel their ride. And no you can't wat sloppy wings in my car. Have some courtesy for the driver. This is not a taxi service. This is our car. Next time get a bus!!!


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

5 blocks? She can walk or pay for another Lyft Line to go the 5 blocks. 
It's not kidnapping if the driver wanted her out. It's the opposite of kidnapping


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

lisa f said:


> She had ample time to get out of the car when he got out of the car. What you didn't see was what happened before she started filming and obviosly trying to provoke him. She was probably also a little intoxicated. He was obviosly trying to maintain his composure by not sayi g anything. He probably already told her that her ride had ended and she wouldn't get out of the car. He should have called the police to get her out of his car instead of being upset and driving off. She could have shut the door. The door was probably open because he opened it and told her to get out but she probably refused. These people need to u derstand these are our personal cars and if they want to be obnoxious then we have a right to cancel their ride. And no you can't wat sloppy wings in my car. Have some courtesy for the driver. This is not a taxi service. This is our car. Next time get a bus!!!


Yeap
the video was kinda edited
The driver told her to get out at some corner.While car was stopped and not moving. The same I would do if a pax was tripping. The pax didn't want to get out because its not where she wanted to go and demanded he take her to the orig destination. But the driver DID stop and tell her to get out, but the pax refused to get out. So for dramatics, she records teh driver driving, and she just opens the door. But if she REALLY wanted to get out, she would have gotten out before when the driver gave her the chance.

However I still think the driver probably didn't do things in the best way but he did give her an opportunity to get out.

It just makes no sense that you're "scared", don't want to be in the car, but when he stops to let you out, you refuse!


----------



## JoeJoseph (Nov 18, 2014)

That lyft Line is garbage, I had a passenger to pick up at a concert and she was too lazy to walk to meet me in the designated pick up lot. Then I got a call from a random person stating that I am picking them up after the first one. It was a hot mess I just cancelled both and got out of dodge. Luckily I don't cancel all of the time.


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

UberNOT4me said:


> View attachment 29842
> 
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/US/lyft-driver-caught-camera-refusing-drop-passenger-off/story?id=37221698
> ...


They can and are super cheap. Just the way it is lots of cheap PAx in the cities. They always have been cheap this is just another way for them to express it


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

We have all been close to losing it with a pax like this one. 

One ride away from driving around quiet with a door swinging lol


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

"Unprofessional. Very unprofessional."

When will these cheapskates understand this simple concept; Uber and Lyft driving was NEVER intended to be a "profession." It was *suppose* to be a "thing" you did while driving to or from work. 

For a buck a mile, what do you expect? In their occupation, these people want to get paid as much as possible. But when it comes to paying OTHERS for a service, they want cheap. Can't have it both ways if you expect to be treated properly.


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

Uber-Doober said:


> I hear that Washington D.C. is as bad as S.F. when it comes to self-entitled pax.


you really want to drive in Chicago. Entitlement is rampant here. Uber Pool with 1 rider having her kids, Pool trip ending up with 5 pax at the same time (cancelling the last one).



phillipzx3 said:


> "Unprofessional. Very unprofessional."
> 
> When will these cheapskates understand this simple concept; Uber and Lyft driving was NEVER intended to be a "profession." It was *suppose* to be a "thing" you did while driving to or from work.
> 
> For a buck a mile, what do you expect? In their occupation, these people want to get paid as much as possible. But when it comes to paying OTHERS for a service, they want cheap. Can't have it both ways if you expect to be treated properly.


remember Uber's motto: "Everyday rides in everyday cars" or something like that. But the implication is that the driver are NOT PROFESSIONALS, JUST EVERYDAY DRIVERS.


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

I dont get pool pings but when I get lyft line I show no quarter for the cheapskates. 

You get a minute and a half and im out. I dont care if your coming down the sidewalk holding your phone.

You take the cheap option you get the cheap service. I left Denisha (ya real name) high and dry in Lanham last night lol


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

i'm a little more forgiving. If the rider is in sight and coming to the car, I'll let it go over the 2 minutes, otherwise 2 minutes and 1 second and I cancel. Of course there are times when I just cancel because it is too far for a pickup.


----------



## OSC (Mar 22, 2017)

Pax in this video is an azzz who is looking for a cheap ride and a payday. 
Lyft line allows only 1 drop off location per customer, because there might be others who waiting for the driver to pick them up (on the line). 
By dropping off her friend, the ride is complete and she should be off as well. I think that's why the driver opened the door and asked her to get off but she refused. He, the driver, should sue her for trespassing and other related charges by occupying his vehicle (refused to get out) when the trip was completed. I would like to hear the driver's side of the story. Why ABC only interviewed the pax? The liberals have run this country into shieet for money and viewership + rating. 
This kind of people is a cancer of America. I feel bad for the driver who was deactivated for dealing with cheapazzholes.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

This is what happens when you take shit for so long and it bottles up inside. You simply just "blow up." The simplest problem will set you off. This is lyft and uber's fault. (driver likely drives uber)


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I would have driven to the police station and had the cops pull her out. Of course they'll also check for warrants.


----------



## DeplorableDonald (Feb 16, 2017)

Uber-Doober said:


> I hear that Washington D.C. is as bad as S.F. when it comes to self-entitled pax.


Worse. Pound for pound in D.C. we have highest ratio of Feminine Hygiene Product riders in the country.


----------

